# synaptics tapping problem (again)

## 1500

I'm sorry for posting such a topic again, but I've tried all hints found on this forum or any other place without success. I just cannot switch on touchpad tapping on this laptop (Dell XPS M1330) with gentoo. Tapping works out of the box with any other live linux distros. I've even copied the xorg.conf from a Sabayon live linux (tapping worked) to my gentoo system, but it didn't help.

Relevant informations from my system:

gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r1 (psmouse built as module with synaptics support)

xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 (enabled input devices: evdev keyboard mouse synaptics)

xf86-input-evdev-2.2.1 (with USE=hal compiled)

xf86-input-synaptics-1.1.2 (with USE=hal compiled)

Already tried to switch on tapping with gsynaptics, but that is also not working. Using currently the following synaptics.fdi file:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">200</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 

The relevant messages from the Xorg logfile:

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: 

KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "200"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TO

UCHPAD)

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

Anybody with a good hint? Perhaps I just cannot see something obvious.

Thanks!

----------

## Dr.Willy

synclient -l please

----------

## carfielt

hi. for me its the same. in my xorg.conf i have "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1" "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1" when i set it manually via synclient to "1" it's not working, too.

synclient -l

Parameter settings:                      

    LeftEdge                = 1752       

    RightEdge               = 5192                                                                                                             

    TopEdge                 = 1620                                                                                                             

    BottomEdge              = 4236                                                                                                             

    FingerLow               = 24                                                                                                               

    FingerHigh              = 29                                                                                                               

    FingerPress             = 255                                                                                                              

    MaxTapTime              = 180                                                                                                              

    MaxTapMove              = 221                                                                                                              

    MaxDoubleTapTime        = 180                                                                                                              

    SingleTapTimeout        = 180                                                                                                              

    ClickTime               = 100                                                                                                              

    FastTaps                = 0                                                                                                                

    EmulateMidButtonTime    = 75                                                                                                               

    EmulateTwoFingerMinZ    = 280                                                                                                              

    EmulateTwoFingerMinW    = 7                                                                                                                

    VertScrollDelta         = 100                                                                                                              

    HorizScrollDelta        = 100                                                                                                              

    VertEdgeScroll          = 1                                                                                                                

    HorizEdgeScroll         = 0                                                                                                                

    CornerCoasting          = 0                                                                                                                

    VertTwoFingerScroll     = 0                                                                                                                

    HorizTwoFingerScroll    = 0                                                                                                                

    MinSpeed                = 0.4                                                                                                              

    MaxSpeed                = 0.7

    AccelFactor             = 0.00995223

    TrackstickSpeed         = 40

    EdgeMotionMinZ          = 29

    EdgeMotionMaxZ          = 159

    EdgeMotionMinSpeed      = 1

    EdgeMotionMaxSpeed      = 401

    EdgeMotionUseAlways     = 0

    UpDownScrolling         = 1

    LeftRightScrolling      = 1

    UpDownScrollRepeat      = 1

    LeftRightScrollRepeat   = 1

    ScrollButtonRepeat      = 100

    TouchpadOff             = 0

    GuestMouseOff           = 0

    LockedDrags             = 0

    LockedDragTimeout       = 5000

    RTCornerButton          = 0

    RBCornerButton          = 0

    LTCornerButton          = 0

    LBCornerButton          = 0

    TapButton1              = 0

    TapButton2              = 0

    TapButton3              = 0

    ClickFinger1            = 1

    ClickFinger2            = 1

    ClickFinger3            = 1

    CircularScrolling       = 0

    CircScrollDelta         = 0.1

    CircScrollTrigger       = 0

    CircularPad             = 0

    PalmDetect              = 0

    PalmMinWidth            = 10

    PalmMinZ                = 199

    CoastingSpeed           = 0

    PressureMotionMinZ      = 29

    PressureMotionMaxZ      = 159

    PressureMotionMinFactor = 1

    PressureMotionMaxFactor = 1

    GrabEventDevice         = 1

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option         "SendCoreEvents"

        Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

Option      "LeftEdge" "1700"

        Option      "RightEdge" "5300"

        Option      "TopEdge" "1700"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "4200"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "MaxTabTime" "180"

        Option      "MaxTabMove" "220"

        Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.35"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.25"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "120"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option      "XkbModel" "evdev"

EndSection

EeePC ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=01b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"             

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0                    

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

U: Uniq=                                            

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2                           

B: EV=b                                             

B: KEY=420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0                  

B: ABS=11000003

another question may be:

when i have kbd or nothing in the keyboard input section of xorg.conf every key

will be given in a tripple. i read this in forum and changed the driver to "evdev" and the xkbmodel from "pc-105" to "evdev" but then i have the problem that the arrow key doesnt go fast. Only one character per key, i cant scroll.

----------

## jomen

I, too, spent quite some time getting this to work...

maybe my config can be an example since it is working  :Wink: 

I have:

no "InputDevice" entries in my xorg.conf - none

not even

Load "evdev"

- it is loaded automaticaly

in /etc/make.conf I have:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

```

then there are these files in /etc/hal/fdi/policy

10-x11-input.fdi - for the keyboard

11-x11-synaptics.fdi - for the touchpad

11-x11-usb_mouse.fdi - for my USB-mouse

the files:

10-x11-input.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

      keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name" string="Linux">

   <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES: -->

            <!-- Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime -->

       <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">on</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">auto-dev</merge>

            <!-- Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap -->

       <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">1000</merge>

            <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge -->

            <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">1</merge>

            <!-- Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad -->

        <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad -->

       <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge> -->

            <!-- If on, circular scrolling is used -->

   <!-- <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge> -->

   <!-- For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page -->

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FastTaps" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.45</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.85</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.01</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger1" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger2" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger3" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LTCornerButton" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">3</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">2</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">25</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">40</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.LockedDrags" type="string">1</merge>

   <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">1500</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

11-x11-usb_mouse.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

       <!-- merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge> -->

      <!-- match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name" string="Linux"> -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.SendCoreEvents" type="string">true</merge>

   <!-- /match> -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

HTH

----------

## lalebarde

xorg 1.5 can do a lot by itself. I had a different problem : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-781427-highlight-.html, but you can try the same solution : *baaann wrote:*   

> rename the xorg.conf file and see if X will start without it.

 

----------

## jomen

X will start - very probably without a config even.

But the synaptics driver (and mouse, and keyboard) still needs to be configured - via hal this time.

The files in /etc/hal/fdi/policy are not there by default - you have to put them there from the installed samples - and modify them to your needs.

----------

## carfielt

Xorg 1.6 is not starting without a config file cause my Intel VGA seems not to work probably. (Poulsbo chip)

I use fbdev on the netbook for graphic and evdev for keyboard and not having tripple characters in gdm.

Now without a mouse input section i can scroll in the windows with two fingers.

Anybody know how to zoom in firefox with the mouse? Very thanks to you.

.

----------

## jomen

"CTRL" and "+" to enlarge

and

"CTRL" and "-" to shrink

with the mouse:

"CTRL" and "turn mouse wheel"

... would require the mouse set up correctly I suppose

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

You have to tell the driver that tipping the touchpad is a click:

TapButton1 = 1

(I think that was the point, I will look that up on my laptop)

----------

## carfielt

thank you lomen. zooming with keyboard is also okay.

the circular scrolling is so "dangerous" on my netbook.

when i want to scroll then its only sometimes working. in most of the cases

its spinning around. i put one finger on it and scroll with the other up / down.

i dont get it. =)

sorry for enlargening the old topic all the time.

anybody know how to do this http://www.einfach-eee.de/wp-content/myfotos/09-eee-pc-1101ha-angetestet/Asus_Eee1101HA_25.jpg

otherwise i see this topic as solved thanks to the good new xorgserver.

----------

## jomen

 :Very Happy: 

I don't use my touchpad very much and am happy with clicking, tapping, scrolling - and this works with this config...

----------

